# Love this forum



## klarson27 (Apr 11, 2012)

Found this forum when I was trying to work on rebuilding our marriage and have visited just about every day since. I had a long standing porn addiction that took place of any sex life. The possibility of the wife showing interest in other men woke me up one night (with good reason) and ever since then I haven't looked back. No porn and HD for intimacy and sex with my wife. I was actually amazed at how open she was to start having sex with me on a regular basis.. For the first couple weeks we were doing it twice a day and it had slowly tapered off to a couple times a week (we're both fine with that).

We even experimented with anal and some other stuff that I never thought she'd be in to (never thought I'd ever get to see cum on her face!).. Who knew that all I had to do was to talk dirty (that really was the turning point and it was absolutely amazing).. If you do a google search for "how dirty talk saved my marriage there's a story that is not me but is exactly the same.

Unfortunately she started getting UTIs on a regular basis. She went to the doctor many times got meds that gave her yeast which has caused a viscious reaction and we haven't had sex since June 18th.. I'm fine with that obviously as I want her to heal but I'm wondering what others might have done to reduce the odds of UTI.. I know having her drink plenty of water and urinating after sex but she'd been doing that and still got the UTIs.

She's under the impression that there might be bacteria on my penis (I'm not a fan of this theory), and I'll probably get tested just to rule it out.

This has led to her having a negative association with Sex and I really want to maintain the level we were at.

DIFFERENT QUESTION... HOW MANY PEOPLE ON THIS PARTICULAR FORUM HAVE BEEN OR ARE ADDICTED TO SEX? Just curious. As I mentioned I had been addicted to porn since I was 12 (currently 36) so you can count me as 1.


----------



## kingsfan (Jun 4, 2012)

I think technically, we all are. At least anyone I'd say is 'normal.'

Outside of a few people who seemingly don't want sex, we all have a need for it, even if it's just once a month or so. When you need something, I'd classify it as an addiction (outside of things you need to live, like food, though even that can become an addiction).

Even some of those who don't need sex itself, are still addicted to sex through other means, such as pornography.

I know for myself, I'm generally ok with 2x a week, but if I don't get that, I get upset, disappointed and frustrated because i'm not getting my 'fix.'


----------



## Cosmos (May 4, 2012)

You mentioned anal sex and I'm wondering if you use a condom for this? If certain bacterium found in the rectum (Escherichia Coli) reaches the urinary tract, it can cause UTIs. Using a condom might help.


----------



## klarson27 (Apr 11, 2012)

Good point.. The doctor mentioned it too.. We didn't use a condom nor did I clean myself off after anal sex.. I'd say we did it around 10 times or so.. After her last doctor visit she informed me that she was done with Anal sex (fine by me, I'm happy we tried it).


----------



## Cosmos (May 4, 2012)

klarson27 said:


> Good point.. The doctor mentioned it too.. We didn't use a condom nor did I clean myself off after anal sex.. I'd say we did it around 10 times or so.. After her last doctor visit she informed me that she was done with Anal sex (fine by me, I'm happy we tried it).


Let's hope the UTI clears up asap so that things go back to normal in the bedroom


----------



## viggling (Apr 27, 2012)

hope she heals so you can get your sex life back to normal


----------



## J.R.Jefferis (Jun 27, 2012)

As others have mentioned, it was probably the anal sex. I am not a fan of anal sex simply because it is so incredibly unhygienic, not to mention totally against the laws of nature and the purposes of our different body parts (can you say "exit only"??). Anyways, good to hear that you've stopped that...that will probably clear up the UTIs

JR


----------

